# is there any way to.....



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

find out my rescue dogs' breeding info? I think I found him on the AKC website and may have his reg #. I would like to obtain his papers and possibly show him. I know he came out of the Tacoma, Washington area and I know his original name and his rough age. Like I said I think I found him on AKC.....can I do anything with this info? Is there ANY way to get his papers without knowing his exact breeder?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Did the rescue organization receive his papers? Do you know if he was sold on full registration. I am actually kind of surprised he is a rescue dog and not neutered. Has he had any health testing? Have you had knowledgable havanese people go over him to see if he is within standard? Would you want to breed a dog that you dont know his pedigree or family health testing?

Just some questions to think about!


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

And none that I have thought about. Milo did not come from a rescue orginization. He was taken from his neglectful home by a woman in Tacoma and she sold him to me within one day of meeting me. She said she wanted to have him fixed first but sold him to me that same day. I have not fixed him due to funds. I feel it is not necessary for his health and I can not afford unnecessary things. Or well I couldn't......now I am ina position to and I wonder if showing him for fun would be something I am interested in. I do not want to breed him at this point. Just show. I think it would be fun. I love doing agility with my Blue Heeler and thought I might like to show Milo. I really do not know what all is involved which is why I ask about the papers first. That is as far as I have gotten.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You could also do obedience with him, if you get his AKC papers. But, boy, I'd sure rather have him neutered than leaving him intact...You can do obedience and agility if they are neutered. The training is so bonding, and from what I know about it, you get a lot more out of connecting with your dog when you do obedience/agility as compared to Showing in Breed.


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

why would you rather have him fixed? why does it matter? he was born with his junk....why can't he keep it?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds like an odd situation. Does the breeder know about him being saved by this woman? You could always contact the breeder as he may have not been sold on full registration. Or could you contact the woman who "saved him?"

Otherwise if you do neuter him, AKC has a program for performance events for spayed and neutered non registered dogs. I know a few people who have done this and have been able to show rescues in performance events as it is a lot of fun.

BTW, showing in conformation or agility in one weekend is a lot more expensive than neutering if the expense is really your concern.


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

The expense of fixing is NOT my only concern. At the time I got him it was my primary concern but now I simply do not feel it is necessary. 

I do not know who his breeder is at all. I do not know if the breeder is who he was rescued from or if she got him from a reputable breeder and then neglected him allowing the woman I got him from to sell him to me. It is either a three step ladder or a two step ladder and I do not know. Mysteriously the woman I got him from has dropped off the face of the planet but she told me last year she could get me his papers if I wanted them. Anyway, I was just wondering....is there anyway to get them without knowing this info? It is okay if I never get them just thought I would ask you all. I really don't need them as we can show without them for fun. I just want to know if there is anyway to do this. I also wonder about where he came from and maybe finding his breeder could help me. I want to know what happened to him.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Having him neutered is just the responsible thing to do as a pet owner IMO. If he isn't going to breed there's no reason to keep him intact and risk him mating with another dog. I'm surprised your vet hasn't discussed this with you at length. There's no reason to keep a dog intact unless you're planning to show or breed.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You can't show him in AKC shows without you having his registration number.
And a weekend of showing him will probably cost more than his neuter would.
Do you understand the purpose of showing a dog?
I bet you would have a blast doing agility or relay with him- you should look into it!
Oh, and no you wouldnt be able to get his papers unless you contact the original person that registered him. They would have his AKC papers and they would have to fill out and sign the proper form on the papers to get him registered to you.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

If you can't afford to have him neutered how are you going to afford how are you going to afford showing & health testing? The purpose of showing & breeding is to BETTER the breed.


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

Okay...I am not sure if you guys read all that I wrote. I CAN afford to show. I CAN afford to neuter. I CHOOSE not to neuter and am interested in SHOWING. When I first got Milo I could not afford to show or neuter. I am at a different point in my life. 

Thank you for your help. I just needed to know if I would be able to obtain his papers. It seems I won't be able to. Thank you all!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

milomyguy said:


> I have not fixed him due to funds.


Are you sure you read everything you wrote? No offense, but with this sentence alone is where everyone got the impression that you cannot afford to neuter him...


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

And then I went on to say that that was when I first got him and now I am in a different position. Now I can afford fixing him as well as showing, or agility, or obedience. I just wonder what we would have the most fun doing. Also, since I can not get his papers showing is not a real option....besides I didn't want to breed him so why show? Anyway, I appreciate everyone's input!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

milomyguy said:


> find out my rescue dogs' breeding info? I think I found him on the AKC website and may have his reg #. I would like to obtain his papers and possibly show him. I know he came out of the Tacoma, Washington area and I know his original name and his rough age. Like I said I think I found him on AKC.....can I do anything with this info? Is there ANY way to get his papers without knowing his exact breeder?


I'm curious, how did you go about finding him on the AKC website? I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

milomyguy said:


> And then I went on to say that that was when I first got him and now I am in a different position. Now I can afford fixing him as well as showing, or agility, or obedience. I just wonder what we would have the most fun doing. Also, since I can not get his papers showing is not a real option....*besides I didn't want to breed him so why show*? Anyway, I appreciate everyone's input!


Bold mine.

If you don't want to breed him then why keep him intact?

There are many many reasons for neutering your dog. If you think that you can keep him from the possibility of mating with a random bitch then I guess that's your decision, but it's not always easy. Not to mention the potential of adding yet more pups to pounds and/or kill shelters. Also, dogs that are not neutered are more prone to running away and taking off if they smell a bitch in heat (even far away). There's also the health factor in that your neutered dog would not be able to contract testicular cancer (obviously), which occurs very often in intact, older male dogs.

In the end it's your decision. I just thought I would post some of the reasons for neutering in case there are others reading this thread.


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

I really appreciate your input......Milo is a very special dog and I not sure he should be fixed right now....I do not know how he would handle it. He and I need to bond more before I send him to the chopping block! I know it sounds crazy, but maybe next year. Milo seems really fragile to me right now and the vet's office for that kind of a procedure is just not in his best interest right now. I do intend to fix him but not right now.

I knew Milo's first name and his birthdate (roughly). I searched for his name, BD, and coloring and came up with two havanese that matched but only one was the right color. I really don't know that it is his registration number I just thought it was the only match!


----------

